# Wandbild aus gerstertem Bild



## maiky999 (2. Februar 2005)

Wer kann mir helfen? 
Ich möchte einen Bild soweit vergrößern, oder besser gesagt rastern, dass ich ein Wandbild erhalte. Kann ich das mit PS CS und wenn ja, wie? 
Oder kennt jemand einen Anbieter, der das online für mich macht? Aber lieber wäre es mir, wenn ich selbst erstellen könnte ( will ja auch was lernen!) 

Gruß Maiky


----------



## DerP (2. Februar 2005)

hi hm hab glaub ich vorhin sowas auf pro7 bei home sos gesehen.
auf deren seite müsste es den link dazu geben.
die inet seite hat das bild für die gerastert und man konnte es dann stückweise zu
din a4 ausdrucken.


----------



## maiky999 (2. Februar 2005)

ja, da war ich schon aber da klappt das mit dem hochladen nicht.
Aber genau das meine ich. Sitze schon seit 4 Stunden über dem Problem und suche antworten.


----------



## da_Dj (2. Februar 2005)

Das geht nur gut, wenn das Bild aus Vektoren besteht bzw. du es in Vektoren nachzeichnen kannst, sonst wird das durch die Vergrößerung total unerkenntlich. Wenn du es mit Vektoren (bzw. Pfaden) nachgezeichnet hast, kannst du es auf fast jede beliebige Größe bringen (vorausgesetzt dein Rechner macht bei solchen Riesenbildern mit)


----------



## extracuriosity (2. Februar 2005)

Da gibt´s den ziemlich coolen Rasterbator, der Quellimages als pdf´s ausgiebt. Mehrere DinA4 Seiten lassen sich so zu Riesenbildern zusammensetzen.
Voilla, hier der Link:
http://homokaasu.org/rasterbator/


----------



## schnarnd (2. Februar 2005)

Also das ist ja hammer wenn man alle Fotos so riesig machen kann.Mich würde jetzt ach mal interessieren wie man das mit Photoshop machen kann!


----------



## chmee (3. Februar 2005)

Wenn Dir schon geholfen wurde, dann übersieh es einfach, ansonsten :

Größeres Bild, größere Auflösung ?
>>Das Auflösungsvermögen des Auges wird durch den Abstand der Lichtrezeptoren auf der Netzhaut bestimmt. Daraus ergibt sich ein Öffnungswinkel, unter welchem das Auge zwei Bildpunkte (oder ein Linienpaar) gerade noch unterscheiden kann. Dieser Winkel beträgt 1,5 Bogenminuten.
Als gebräuchlicher Abstand für die Betrachtung von Bildern, die sich auf der Tischplatte befinden, kann 40 cm gelten. Für diese Distanz errechnet sich, dass das Auge noch 29 Linienpaare/cm unterscheiden kann. Bei halbem Abstand wäre es die doppelte Linienzahl. Um 29 Linienpaare unterscheiden zu können, muss das Bild 58 Bildpunkte pro cm aufweisen. Ein Papierprint eines Stillvideo-Bildes darf unter diesen Umständen nicht grösser als 10x12 cm sein. Ein Kleinbilddia kann man dagegen bis zu einem Format DIN A2 (420x594 mm) vergrössern, bis das Auflösungsvermögen des menschlichen Auges erreicht wird.<<

Aus dem oberen Text ergibt sich folgender Gedanke:
Das Plakat, das ich an die Wand hänge, werde ich mir etwa aus 2m Entfernung anschauen,
also benötige ich eine lpi-Auflösung von etwa ( 58lpi*0,4m/2m = ) 11, 6 lpi ~ 23,2dpi bei schwarz/weiss
- Reell bei 4farb etwa 60dpi. Also erstellt man eine Bilddatei in PS
mit zB 0,6mx0,9m(~Din A1) in 60dpi. Die Rasterung sollte man der Druckerei überlassen,
da jeder Profi-Drucker eine eigene Rasterung benötigt, damit es zu keinen Moiré-Mustern
kommt...

http://www.mediaforum.ch/fachlexikon/fachbeitraege/richtigscannen.html
http://www.apg.ch/images/uploads/publikation/Einfach gemacht deutsch.pdf
http://www.prepressworld.de/textarchiv/meldung.htm$A002300
http://sprec000.xardas.lima-city.de/Digicam2.html

Ist nicht gerade die Antwort auf Deine Frage, aber ein bissel Hintergrundwissen 

mfg chmee


----------



## schnarnd (4. Februar 2005)

Naja danke für die INfo.Hab zwar nicht alles verstanden aber was solls.Weiss denn auch einer wie ich das mit Photoshop rastern kann?


----------



## McAce (4. Februar 2005)

Bild auf die gewünschte Größe skalieren dann

FIlter => Vergröberung => Farbraster und dort dann mal spielen.

Fertig denn mehr macht der Rasterbator auch nicht wie ich festegestellt habe.

Ich hoffe das konnte dir helfen


----------



## schnarnd (4. Februar 2005)

Ah danke das ist ziemlich cool.Aber ich glaube der macht doch noch einbischen mehr.Ich glaube der schneidet das Bild noch zurecht also in mehrere Din A4 Seiten so das man es bequem ausdrucken kann.
Kann ich das in Photoshop auch machen?


----------



## maiky999 (4. Februar 2005)

*Re: Wandbild aus gerastertem Bild*

hi,

also das mit dem Farbraster versteh ich nicht. Habe da mal rumprobiert, aber außer lauter bunter kleiner Stellen konnte ich da nichts erkennen. Nun weiß ich aber auch rein gar nichts über Farbraster. Was soll denn das bewirken?

Gruß Maiky


----------



## McAce (5. Februar 2005)

Das Raster hat den Zweck Farbe zu sparen, denn da ein Poster immer in einem bestimmten Abstand betrachtet wird, braucht man Farbigefläche nicht komplett zu füllen.
Zitat von chmee "
Das Auflösungsvermögen des Auges wird durch den Abstand der Lichtrezeptoren auf der Netzhaut bestimmt." 

Mit Picasa kann man auch den Posterdruck machen, das Tool ist Freeware, ehrlich gesagt ich mag das Tool nicht, denn das blöde Tool hatte nach der installation nichts besseres zu tun als meine Ordner nach Bildern zu scannen ohne die
Möglichkeit dies zu unterbinden. :-(
Dann die unübersichtliche Ordnerstuktur nach Jahr, jetzt mal ehrlich wer ordnet seine 
Bilder nach Jahren?  Ich nicht. Ich selbst sortiere nach Art des Bildes.

Am besten Poster erstellen und wieder ab in die Tonne damit, meine Meinung.

McAce

Nachtrag Nach der deinstallation sollten folgende Ordner nicht vergessen werden zu löschen.

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\McAce\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\Google
und dort Picasa2 und PicasaAlbums denn dort befindet sich noch Dateien, ich tippe auf die Scanliste


----------

